# critique my ottb free jumping :)



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

The video isn't working for me, but I suggest, even if he raced only once, to have a full work up of x rays done on his legs to make sure he's sound for jumping.


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

video i hope works now


----------



## toosmoothforschool (Mar 26, 2010)

He looks like he is throwing himself over the jumps.


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah he hasnt had much jump training :?


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

He's game...that's half the battle. Good luck with your lessons and working with your new trainer!


----------



## Five Furlongs (Feb 7, 2010)

cute! I dont think that he is throwing himself over the jumps too badly for having any jumping experience. Looks like ur gonna have an awesome training project!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

He is holding himself up with his lower neck muscles and not stretching his back properly, both over the jump and on the flat. Get his upper neck solid, his back supple and strong, and you will have the balance you need for a good jump. To be honest, he looks a little sore to me.


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah i think its unbalanced issues this was his 2nd time in this round pen - i am just hoping since he is under muscled he is just a little goofy right now - he'll prob never be perfect considering he has pin fires all down his shins and sat for six years. 

There is no heat in any of his legs - but his feet might be a bit sore from the move.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

By sore, I meant muscle-wise, I don't see anything wrong with his legs looking sore from what I can tell.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He's a cutie!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow he jumped massive 
cute though


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

he has a really big, scopey jump to work with  I think when you are on him, he will be able to control his stride a bit more, with a little help from you of course. Nice horse though, looks very honest


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

he doesnt seem to be throwing himself over the jumps. he just seems green with regards to jumps and considering this is the first time you have put him over a jump i think he is doing well. 

he didnt balk or even look like running around the jump which shows to me, a very willing attitude. all in all he seems to have ok form and there is definitely something there to work with 

as mentioned though i would have a vet confirm that he is sound in his legs before jumping too much. after doing the math with the times you mentioned it seems he was retired around age 7 which is a good run for a racehorse. i would assume from this that he retired from age rather than injury however there are the pin firing holes...whichever way having a vet give the all clear would be good as well 

have fun with him


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks the vets coming out tuesday for spring shots - I can see if she can look him over


----------



## ocalagirl (Mar 31, 2010)

He looks like my thoroughbred did when he started to learn to jump--very awkward...but once he learns to put his legs in the right places, you've got a cute little horse! Like NittanyEquestrian said, he's game and that's what matters at this point!


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

Gorgeous horse!!! I think he did VERY well over the jumps considering it's his first time over one.


----------

